

Ask HN: Why some author links are light-green? - richardg

I noticed some author links are colored light-green? [#3c963c]. 
Is this intentional or by preference?
======
tjr
The green color indicates recently-created user accounts. I wouldn't purport
to know why this was implemented, but I think it helps to identify potential
spamming and trolling, as that tends to come more from accounts that were just
created rather than from older accounts.

~~~
sp332
It's also pretty inconsistent. Sometimes a username will be green and not-
green on the same page.

